# Cpt Grumpy Pants!



## BoogsWifey (Oct 1, 2012)

While Saturday the little one was out and about most of the day, Sunday came around and he didn't get to come out until later in the day which made him rather grumpy. He wanted nothing to do with any treats and toys, and when I brought out the camera he thought it would be a good idea to hiss then lick the lense (hence why the first photo is a little blury )



















PS,
We are still on the fence on the name... It's either Marvin or Rusko


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha. Grumpy baby. I like Rukso.


----------



## BoogsWifey (Oct 1, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> Haha. Grumpy baby. I like Rukso.


It was too cute! I typo'd it should be Rusko, but Rukso is cute!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I thought maybe that was the case. Haha. I like either one. Rukso is nice unique name.


----------



## djones67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I like the name.So unusual.We could not decide what to call our two birds.In the end we came up with Ben and Jerry.Something to do with ice cream.


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

awww he is adorable grumpy or not lol.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm sure he's still a cutie even when he's grumpy.


----------



## BoogsWifey (Oct 1, 2012)

LOL yep, he is still a cutie for sure when he is grumpy. He was trying to be all tough and I kept telling him how pretty and cute he was! :rofl: He looked like he was plotting my demise.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He's gorgeous! I saw a tiel that looks just like him at my local Petsmart today. It's a new arrival and all alone in the huge cage, poor thing.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm one vote for Rusko myself  Love it when our babies are grumpy as all heck, LOL.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I vote for Rusko too , aww such a cutie


----------



## SouthernFried (Aug 24, 2012)

Grumpy birds are so cute! I'm sure it would tick them off if they knew we thought that....

I like Rusko, very unique. And a very cute little guy.


----------



## BoogsWifey (Oct 1, 2012)

@echolalia, you have more self control than I do LOL!

He is a cutie, and I think he knew I was thinking his temper tantrum was adorable which just made him grumpier 

I think the name Rusko won, it was the hubby's vote and even if I decided on Marvin he would still call him Rusko lol. Maybe Marvin as a middle name.

So Cpt Grumpy Pants is offically named.... Rusko, now gotta get some non grumpy pics so I can submit a signature request hehehe


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

He s lovely,grumpy or not.I like the name Rusko.X x


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

BoogsWifey said:


> @echolalia, you have more self control than I do LOL!
> 
> He is a cutie, and I think he knew I was thinking his temper tantrum was adorable which just made him grumpier
> 
> ...


Aw, he is adorable! And what a cool name he has. Maybe he eventually gets a brother, so you can call the new guy Marvin :innocent:


----------

